

The Real Leadership Lessons of Steve Jobs - rogercosseboom
http://hbr.org/2012/04/the-real-leadership-lessons-of-steve-jobs/

======
rogercosseboom
One page version: [http://hbr.org/2012/04/the-real-leadership-lessons-of-
steve-...](http://hbr.org/2012/04/the-real-leadership-lessons-of-steve-
jobs/ar/pr)

